# Florida style mustard sauce



## bughillbilly (Oct 17, 2014)

Can anyone direct me to a mustard sauce recipe that'll give me something along the lines of Jenkins' in Jacksonville or Bubbalou's in Winter Park?  Thanks!


----------



## nedtorious (Oct 19, 2014)

I've never been to those places but this one is pretty darn good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51920/soflaquers-carolina-mustard-sauce


----------



## bonzbbq (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey bug, I too have been looking for the same recipe, an old north florida south ga style mustard sauce, I have looked everywhere with no luck, I have been very successful at making my own sauces and have been working on this one for a while now, I will be glad to share when I am done, keep in touch, Bonz


----------



## bughillbilly (Oct 20, 2014)

I will, bonz- don't forget me!  Going to try Ned's suggestion in the meantime.  The red wine has me curious. 

I had a recipe that was pretty close to the Florida one, but I had it on my laptop and it died.  I found it on line and have been unable to find it since.... bug.


----------



## bonzbbq (Oct 20, 2014)

bug, I think you will like the one ned suggest, it is very good, if you come across the one you had before make sure you share with us, I will get back to you on my recipe. bonz


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 20, 2014)

I just made the one mentioned above. One of the better mustard sauces I've tried. I did change it a bit. Used raw sugar (that's what we have). I used Cholula instead of Tabasco. I also double the amount of the hot sauce. The red wine vinegar does add a good flavor. I may try it with rice wine vinegar or apple cider vinegar next time just to compare.


----------



## bughillbilly (Oct 21, 2014)

I might give it a shot this weekend.  I'm a Louisiana Hot Sauce man, myself.  Or Sriracha.  I'm real curious about the red wine vinegar.  Wouldn't have thought of it.


----------



## bughillbilly (Oct 26, 2014)

That's not the mustard sauce I'm still looking for, Ned, but - man! - is that one good!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## bonzbbq (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey bug, try this one, its sweeter than jenkins but everyone so far likes it better, myself included.

2 cps mustard

1 cp apple cider vinegar

1 cp br sugar

1/2 cp ketchup

1/4 to 1/2 cp honey

1 tbs texas pete

1 tbs worchestershire sauce

1 tsp bl pepper

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp onion powder

1/2 tsp salt

just simmer untill blended, of course cut back on the sugar if it is too sweet, if you want it thinner I just add a little apple juice, or more vinegar if you want, hope this gets you close to what you want.

Bonz


----------



## tomarsyd (Jul 9, 2015)

Digging up an old thread...  I'm another NE Florida guy here looking for recipes for a Mustard sauce similar to what we find around here.

I've had Jenkins quite some time ago and remember it to be good.  But the sauce(s) I most admire locally are Bono's Regular and Hot mustard bbq sauce.

Also, MOJO's sauce is very good.  It's a little more watery than I would normally like but the flavor is amazing.  (And I would PAY to know Mojo's rub recipe they use on their ribs!)

I'm going to try SoFlaQuer's recipe, but I'm a little leary of the Vinegar content.  I've made one other North Carolina mustard sauce before that was highly rated and it was just WAY to vinegar'y for my liking.

-Tom


----------



## pollard (May 6, 2018)

bonzbbq said:


> Hey bug, I too have been looking for the same recipe, an old north florida south ga style mustard sauce, I have looked everywhere with no luck, I have been very successful at making my own sauces and have been working on this one for a while now, I will be glad to share when I am done, keep in touch, Bonz



I miss that stuff too. Used to get ribs that the old black guys from GA would sell at their bbq stands. 

I've looked at all the recipes here and it's either sweet baby rays style or Carolina mustard style. 

So have you finished with your recipe?


----------

